# Lyft approved but no sticker??



## Ubersucksgas

Hi, I was activated by Lyft but I am not sure can I drive without sticker?
Can I just print one of my own on regular paper? What is their official sticker ?? I know I cannot go to airport without sticker.


----------



## valor

https://s3.amazonaws.com/lyft-assets/help.lyft.com/assets/lyft-emblem.pdf

You want trade dress so your passengers feel comfortable and to avoid a fine if you get pulled over. Myself personally, as a passenger I would never hop in a Lyft car that didn't have trade dress.

You can also get it by stopping by a local Lyft office or from ebay. If you want to go to the airport without a sticker, just call your passenger and tell them you don't have one and not to freak out. The first time I did a airport pickup I had the airport placard displayed on my iPad mini on the dashboard. But it shouldn't be very hard to acquire one. If you don't have a printer go to Staples or FedEx Office.


----------



## lyft_audi

You could download and print one off my site free... There's one called "flipper". Just cut off the one you don't need.

Link in my signature


----------



## SuckA

Yeah go head and drive the company logos are just for City of Chicago/O'hare/Midway/McCormick Place. Don't need to fly them in burbs


----------



## Ubersucksgas

lyft_audi said:


> You could download and print one off my site free... There's one called "flipper". Just cut off the one you don't need.
> 
> Link in my signature


Thank, I will do that.
I have a printer but I just wasn't sure should I do that on regular paper.


----------



## Ubersucksgas

The one that has both logos on same side is not allowed on airport. It has to be only one that is currently in use.


----------



## JimS

Print one on card stock then get it laminated. Put a little hole in the top and hang it in your window with a suction cup.


----------



## AllenChicago

I keep mine in a folder with between the front seat and the arm rest. I will present them if requested, but so far after 300 Rides and 4 months have not been asked for them. Airport, or by any passengers. They can see what my car looks like in the profile when their Lyft request is fulfilled.


----------



## Ubersucksgas

AllenChicago said:


> I keep mine in a folder with between the front seat and the arm rest. I will present them if requested, but so far after 300 Rides and 4 months have not been asked for them. Airport, or by any passengers. They can see what my car looks like in the profile when their Lyft request is fulfilled.


I always thought that it is illegal to drive without sticker, and in fact, uber and lyft said if you drive without sticker on airport you can get ticker.


----------



## Zenner

Ubersucksass said:


> Hi, I was activated by Lyft but I am not sure can I drive without sticker?
> Can I just print one of my own on regular paper? What is their official sticker ?? I know I cannot go to airport without sticker.


Your location says LA - if you're going to LAX, you not only need the official Lyft / Uber emblem, but also the Airport Vehicle Permit (for both drop-off and pickup). Uber makes you take an online test for that, and then mails you the permit (aka the Placard). I don't know what Lyft's process is; I don't have it. You can find more LAX-specific info down in the Los Angeles sub-forum. It's not really worth the hassle going there, imo.


----------



## AllenChicago

Ubersucksass said:


> I always thought that it is illegal to drive without sticker, and in fact, uber and lyft said if you drive without sticker on airport you can get ticker.


There are hundreds of cars at Ohare airport at any given moment. Maybe if I get in an accident there, with a passenger in the car, the fact that I'm a Lyft driver will come to the attention of the Chicago police. But otherwise, I'm just another car dropping off a friend, relative, co-worker, or whatever.

As soon as I drop off the passenger(s), I'm out of Chicago (and safe) in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Ubersucksgas

Zenner said:


> Your location says LA - if you're going to LAX, you not only need the official Lyft / Uber emblem, but also the Airport Vehicle Permit (for both drop-off and pickup). Uber makes you take an online test for that, and then mails you the permit (aka the Placard). I don't know what Lyft's process is; I don't have it. You can find more LAX-specific info down in the Los Angeles sub-forum. It's not really worth the hassle going there, imo.


I know and I have TNC permit. I was just saying that we need to have a sticker uber/lyft in order to drop off. Other then drop off, I never do pick ups on airport.


----------

